# blown head gasket



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

I have a 92' XE with a 1.6 with a blown headgasket. Oil is really thin and looks to have oil in it. It gets really hot. I have been told to not fix the motor, but install a used motor. I am thinking of replacing the headgasket myself along with rebuilding the head? Any thoughts?
I was given this car, its been in the family since day one, I picked it out from the dealership, I guess thats why I cannot bring myself to junk it. I cannot think what to do, but need to decide quick before it gets towed GULP!
S


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

How long has the head gasket been blown? If it's been like that for a while and been driven around the engine may not be worth it. The head could be warped, valves bent, crank scored and pitted, and you may have to rebuild the better half of the engine. It really just depends on how much it has been driven after the head gasket went out. Either way have fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

You can get a used SR20 for $250 + shipping w/ less than 30k on the clock. Thats about the price of a new headgasket and fluids, lol


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

JonSER said:


> *You can get a used SR20 for $250 + shipping w/ less than 30k on the clock. Thats about the price of a new headgasket and fluids, lol  *


and where is this?? web site??????????i


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

JonSER said:


> *You can get a used SR20 for $250 + shipping w/ less than 30k on the clock. Thats about the price of a new headgasket and fluids, lol  *


you, jon, youre an idiot. this is the second post where ive seen you post this idiotically low figure. if i had that stupid assclown award, oh man, youd get it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Joker, you'd also need an SR20 tranny, driveshafts, ecu, ecu harness, and get any non-swappable motor parts like alternator, PS pump and water pump. So for like $1500-$1700 in parts you could swap in a JDM SR20DE. Ihateloops is right about that price for a used SR20, and why do all the work to swap in a USDM?


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

You mean THIS assclown award?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Do the work yourself and go buy a OEM gaket for $40.00. Make sure that the head isn't warped before installing the new gasket


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

I used to own a NA 87 Supra, and I blew my headgasket on that. Let me tell ya -- you can over heat your car and run the chance of warping your pieces of your engine (head, block mainly), let alone blowing your gasket. 

This is an ugly situation, because in order to install a gasket, (metal or otherwise) you'd have to machine the head and/or block to _factory_ conditions in order to have a proper seal. I suppose this applies more toward the metal gaskets than the regular stock gaskets, but still, you can opt for the easy way out like I did the first time and had toyota install a gasket without machining only to have oil leaks and coolant burning everywhere.

Sorry to hear that you've blown a gasket -- I feel for you man. Try looking in the paper -- there are ads for used engines everywhere. Or, machine the sucker, then install the gasket yourself, no leaks if you torque the head bolts correctly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

sloco2 said:


> * I have been told to not fix the motor, but install a used motor. I am thinking of replacing the headgasket myself along with rebuilding the head? *


The problem with buying a used engine is not knowing what condition it's in. I bought my MR2 with a blown headgasket. The guy I bought it from had just spent over $1,000 in parts and labor for a used engine only to have it blow a head gasket a month later. That's when I bought it from him cheap. Remove the head, have it checked for cracks, have it resurfaced and rebuilt it, replace the headgasket and you're good for another 150,000 miles.

-Kirk


----------

